# Puppy With Diarrhea - Pretty Sure He's Eating Loquat Fruit



## infinite loop (Dec 14, 2010)

I've been perplexed by Maximus' sudden onset of Diarrhea. I've tried scaling back on his food, and removed all of his supplements, and added pumpkin to his meals with no luck. I was thinking maybe it has something to do with teething, but today while picking up his poop I noticed some loquat seeds (our neighbors have a tree and it's started giving fruit, which drop into our yard) in his poop and I'm thinking that HAS to be the culprit. My lab had a bunch of seeds in her poop as well, but as usual, she didn't have any problems with runny stool. 

Today I switched Maximus' evening meal to 96% lean ground beef, brown rice, pumpkin, and a bit of fat free Greek yogurt. I'm in wait and watch mode now. 

Everything else is normal.. energy levels are up, sleeping pattern is normal (except having to go out for small poops more often), and he eats like a horse. I'm going to get some stool samples tomorrow just in case. 

Any thoughts on what else I could do? I can keep Maximus indoors all the time, but I think that's doing him a disservice since he loves romping in the yard with our Lab.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

keep an eye on things , the seeds , like apple seeds, have cyanide in them so it is a matter of how many did they eat. 
Carmen


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

My boy is a hoover. I cant tell you how many things he has eaten like bugs, peacock poo, etc and attempts at more like horse poop, pine cones, rocks, etc. Any time something unique went in something watery came out the other end....we ended up having to go out with him and work to keep him from eating the wrong thing. Patrol oyur yard, clear the fruit and then take him out supervised. If he is very young he should not be out alone, even with your lab, anyway.


----------

